# Beach Fishing



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am coming down next weekend, and was needed some help with a question. I have looked under S.C. DNR, and the best I can come up with is that I do not need a saltwater license, if I am fishing from the beach. Is this correct, or do I need a license. Will be fishing Cherry Grove area, weekend after Thanksgiving. How is the bite down that way recently. Thanks in advance for any info, and if anyone is down that way, I will be pulling a little red wagon on the beach, stop and say hello.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Only out of a boat. Off pier the permit is included in the day fee.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll be there*

Somewhere near 6th ave(?). I'll be pulling a two wheeled blue cart:fishing::fishing: I'm leaving Md Sunday and coming back to Md after thanksgiving


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No license to surf or pier fish, only on private boats. You'll also need a license to net bait fish (mullet) but not shrimp for bait, unless caught over bait.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

[ You'll also need a license to net bait fish (mullet) but not shrimp for bait, unless caught over bait.[/QUOTE]

How much does a license cost to net mullet? Have been doing it for years on vacation and had no idea you need one for that.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

the big sum of $11.00 for a 14 day available at many places including Walmart and Bass Pro.

Good luck!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm not even sure if the mullet will be around. license is needed, good luck. im calling this a season but there are some fish out there.


----------



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not expecting to much. It is just hard to go to the beach, and not a least try to catch a fish. I just need to make sure i'm legal. After my recent trip to Portsmouth Island, i would not expect that to many fish made it past my rods anyway. LOL.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> How much does a license cost to net mullet? Have been doing it for years on vacation and had no idea you need one for that.


http://dnr.sc.gov/licenses/pricingNonresident.html

$11 for a 14 day saltwater out of state license. $35 for year round.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Thanks*



SmoothLures said:


> http://dnr.sc.gov/licenses/pricingNonresident.html
> 
> $11 for a 14 day saltwater out of state license. $35 for year round.


Thanks for the info


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, good info to know. 

I always pick up my NC saltwater license at Walmart every year. Can this be included with that or do you have to have a separate license all together for SC?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You'd have to buy another license once you get to SC.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks smooth, That's what I figured.


----------

